# Applet Security - java.security.AccessControlException: access denied



## javaPanther (27. Feb 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
ich habe mein kleines Applet mittlerweile soweit zum laufen gebracht, dass jetzt nur noch ein kleines/ großes Problem dahintersteckt:



> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission input.ser read)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> ...


Hier die Klasse aus der geladen wird:

```
class MapSpeicher
implements Serializable
{
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	//Attribute

	public HashSet<String> mapList = new HashSet<String>();
	
	public MapSpeicher loadSpeicher(MapSpeicher maps){
	   	try {
			FileInputStream fs = new FileInputStream("http://bsx.lima-city.de/BurgerSturmeXtrem/input.ser");
	   	    ObjectInputStream is = new ObjectInputStream(fs);
	   	    maps = (MapSpeicher)is.readObject();
	   	} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) { 
	   		System.err.println(e);
	   	} catch (IOException e) { 
	   		System.err.println(e);
	   	}
	   	
	   	return maps;
	}
	
	public void saveSpeicher(MapSpeicher maps){
		try {
  	       FileOutputStream fs = new FileOutputStream("input.ser");
  	       ObjectOutputStream os = new ObjectOutputStream(fs);
  	       os.writeObject(maps);
  	       os.close();
  	     } catch (IOException e) { 
  	    	 System.err.println(e);
  	     }
	}
}
```

Falls mir Jemand bitte sagen kann woran das Problem liegt dann sagt es mir bitte.

Gruß
javaPanther


----------



## javaPanther (27. Feb 2010)

Mist Codeklammern vergessen, sorry


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Feb 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/applets/16717-applets-webstart-anwendungen-signieren.html


----------



## FArt (1. Mrz 2010)

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission - Google-Suche


----------

